# Tivo Desktop 2.8.2 + AVG (Free version)



## Gridsailor (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently upgraded to Tivo Desktop for PC 2.8.2. I was having a bunch of issues with the conversion process not starting when trying to convert tivo downloads to Apple iPad format. After uninstalls/re-installs/codec downloads and a bunch of other fun I saw someone mention disabling AVG. That seems to do the trick but I hate to have to disable AVG or switch to completely different AV software just to get my conversions. Any thoughts on what settings are needed in the free version of AVG to work with Desktop 2.8.2?

FYI - I'm running Windows XP Pro SP3.

Many thanks,

Mike B.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Gridsailor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently upgraded to Tivo Desktop for PC 2.8.2. I was having a bunch of issues with the conversion process not starting when trying to convert tivo downloads to Apple iPad format. After uninstalls/re-installs/codec downloads and a bunch of other fun I saw someone mention disabling AVG. That seems to do the trick but I hate to have to disable AVG or switch to completely different AV software just to get my conversions. Any thoughts on what settings are needed in the free version of AVG to work with Desktop 2.8.2?
> 
> ...


Back when I was running 98 SE and the free version of AVG, AVG discontinued support for 98 SE, so I switched to the free version of Avast!

Works just as well, if not better, as far as I can tell, and now that I've "upgraded" to XP, and am running TiVo Desktop, it's never interfered that I can tell.

Just switch to the free version of Avast!

And add Spybot S&D (also free).


----------



## Gridsailor (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll take a look at Avast...AVG has always worked pretty well for me but if the only option is a change, I'll give it a shot.

Mike B.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

AVG should have an option to add applications to an ignore/trusted list. You don't necessarily have to change. Avast will have that feature too.

I've used both before but now use Microsoft Security Essentials which also has the ability to add apps to an ignore list.


----------



## Gridsailor (Aug 6, 2011)

I've removed AVG and tried Avast as my AV program. I set everything I could to recognize TiVo Desktop and even run it outside of sandbox mode. I still get conversion failures around 38-39% when trying to convert my TiVo transfers to Apple iPad format. What's frustrating is that a few of my files did convert completely, but I can't figure out why.

ARRRGH! (Not a pirate argh)

Mike


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Switch to something else and call it kismet. AVG is almost worthless as a firewall and barely okay as an antivirus. You can get a 3 PC install Norton Internet Security with a firewall/AV/Antispam for free AR every year from Frys and it's top rated now.



Gridsailor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently upgraded to Tivo Desktop for PC 2.8.2. I was having a bunch of issues with the conversion process not starting when trying to convert tivo downloads to Apple iPad format. After uninstalls/re-installs/codec downloads and a bunch of other fun I saw someone mention disabling AVG. That seems to do the trick but I hate to have to disable AVG or switch to completely different AV software just to get my conversions. Any thoughts on what settings are needed in the free version of AVG to work with Desktop 2.8.2?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gridsailor (Aug 6, 2011)

> Switch to something else and call it kismet. AVG is almost worthless as a firewall and barely okay as an antivirus. You can get a 3 PC install Norton Internet Security with a firewall/AV/Antispam for free AR every year from Frys and it's top rated now.


Ok, but at this point it seems like I was wrong to begin with and what I thought was AV related is not. Now my conversions seem to bomb on me whether I'm running any AV or not. It looks like I can still do iPhone/iTouch conversions, but that's not the point. What do I need to do to get TD 2.8.2 to do iPad conversions? Is that a lost cause too?

Double ARRGH!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Gridsailor said:


> It looks like I can still do iPhone/iTouch conversions, but that's not the point. What do I need to do to get TD 2.8.2 to do iPad conversions? Is that a lost cause too?


Sometimes it's just not worth fighting the software. You need to accomplish 3 things:

1) transfer files from TiVo to computer
2) decrypt to remove the encryption that TiVo did to your file
3) transcode to a format that the iPad will accept

I use free programs to do all three things; they are all discussed in this forum; none of them are any variation of TD.

Why don't you try a program like kmttg?

I use it for step #1. But I use a Mac so I don't know how well it works with Windows. I use a program called tivodecode for step #2, but I think that kmttg can also do that. Finally, kmttg might also be able to do #3, but I use HandBrake for that.

I have used HandBrake to transcode many file for my iPad. It works just fine for that, it even has "presets" for various Apple output formats.

In an ideal world, TiVo's software would do all that for you, and would make it very easy. But we live in a non-ideal world. A world in which TiVo is run by a glad-handing former media executive who doesn't care at all about peons like you. A world in which the MPAA wants to make it difficult for you to exercise your "fair use" rights.

Also, whenever I read about problems creating files that always seem to bomb out at the same place, I think of one of two things:

1) something wrong with the input at that point. Have you tried converting a number of different files?

or 2) You're either out of disk space or are exceeding the limitations of a FAT filesystem.

*The choice is yours. Continue to struggle with TD, or switch to one of the many superior solutions being discussed daily in this forum.*


----------



## Gridsailor (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand and appreciate the solutions being offered elsewhere...I'm just feeling irked that time and money spent is now wasted. Especially since the problem is so hit or miss. I have a few episodes within the same series that seemed to convert fine. Others I try a dozen times and they always fail. I'm new enough at this that I don't know what to look for in terms of logs or error messages to help me figure it out. Tivo Desktop seemed like it was meeting my needs up to this point. Now it's crapware. I know it's not a perfect world...I reserve my right to get a little cranky about it.

(BTW, I have tried converting multiple files, and space shouldn't be an issue on my system since I'm working from a 1.5 TB external HD, formatted as NTFS. Unless the external part is what's causing the issue...hmmmm.)

If I hit too many more brick walls I will try some of the other suggestions. I do appreciate everyone's advice.


----------

